# Teacher/Former USMC



## loki09789 (Feb 26, 2004)

A retired teacher who was still subbing and directing the school theater just died of a heart attack today.  The kids are devastated and the faculty isn't fairing much better.  His wife is a science teacher in the building and active with the theater as well.  I met him in his last year of teaching before retirement and we hit it right off since he was  former USMC and we could swap war stories.  He was flamboyant, crusty, challenging and encouraging to everyone.  He will be missed.  If you could send good thoughts and prayers for his wife and surviving family, they could really use it.  It was sudden and shocking, no real warning.

His name was Mike McCadden.

Paul M.


----------

